# Lace Shawl finished!



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

I've finally finished a lace shawl. So many shawls are displayed so beautifully for their photo op. My tree limbs wouldn't hold it up - so used logs instead.&#128512; This is Mar Heck's Patience pattern on Ravelry. The pattern did encourage lifelines and on my first try I didn't use any and I had like only 15 rows left and dropped a stitch which got away from me before I noticed it.&#128551; Had to rip it out and start all over!!! But I learned my lesson and used the lifelines.


----------



## gcossairt (Jun 20, 2012)

Very pretty


----------



## Jewelrags (Jan 22, 2015)

I love the color! Very pretty


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

did you really do this on the machine? it is beautiful.


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

So pretty!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

It's very pretty.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Great color, seems like lots of work.


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you all for the lovely comments.

Yes, Chickkie I really did this on a knitting machine. And Karla, it IS a lot of work (hence the name Patience on the pattern) but the end results feel so good and they come sooner than hand knitting for me.

Linda


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## Orla Porig (Jun 5, 2014)

Lovely.&#128049;


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty work and colour.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow - that is really striking - love the color and pattern!  Ann


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful......well done. :thumbup:


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

iluvcabernet said:


> Thank you all for the lovely comments.
> 
> Yes, Chickkie I really did this on a knitting machine. And Karla, it IS a lot of work (hence the name Patience on the pattern) but the end results feel so good and they come sooner than hand knitting for me.
> 
> Linda


It is lovely. Aren't knitting machines just great - we feel that something has taken a long time if we spend a week on something, but then I remember that it once took me over a month to knit a cardigan by hand - I wouldn't have the patience for that these days. :thumbup:


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

gorgeous, i have knitted many lace pieces by hand but have never attempted such a shawl on the machine. So well done, congrats!
Brigitte


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is a gorgeous shawl! :thumbup:


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

That is a pretty one!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

A beautiful shawl and I love the rich colour.


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

gorgeous


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

Stunning! Is this with a lace carriage or hand manipulated?


----------



## rainbirdoz (Nov 7, 2012)

That is quite lovely and beautifully knitted. Congratulations on your patience and persistence!


----------



## cakediva (May 8, 2013)

How long did it take????....just seems like forever....I hope you celebrated when you finished this amazing job!!!!!


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

WOW !! That is beautiful !! Well done !


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Very beautiful &#128077;


----------



## genivieve (Feb 4, 2012)

Wow!! this is soooo pretty and an awesome colour


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Gorgeous shawl love the design ..&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## janeknits2 (Feb 20, 2015)

Very lovely work! Are these the lace patterns from Stitch World III? I stayed with a 940 and the lace patterns are not quite the same.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Very pretty and what a great color!


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Your shawl is stunning. Too bad the publication the pattern is located in (KnitWords 32, Spring 2005) is out of print.


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

Wow! I was sure you posted under the wrong category! That is just beautiful and areal advertisement for machine knitting!


----------



## judymiss (Jun 26, 2011)

Stunning!!!!!


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

I can't wait to show my hand knitting friends what beautiful lace can be done on s machine. This is tops !


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

You are all very kind with your comments. Thank you!

To answer some questions...it took me two days to knit. I wasn't rushed and took a break. Probably 8 hours total time to make.

It does take the lace carriage and the patterns come from SWIII. I have a Brother 970. And I contacted the designer after major searching for the pattern. Although no one has asked yet...I used Yarn Country 4Seasons, it is 100% acrylic.


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

I Googled the name of the shawl and discovered it is in Knit words issue 32. I have that issue so will start there. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

Beautiful work! Congrats!


----------



## shirleyrothery (Dec 22, 2012)

Truly beautiful. I love the colour. I know from experience what a pain dropping a stitch in this kind of work can be. I had a similar experience when I made a shawl for my great granddaughter earlier this year. After that I put in a life line every two pattern repeats.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Fabulous...and what a beautiful color!


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Unbelievable work, Linda. Super work.


----------



## rxhunt (Jan 6, 2012)

This is beautiful. I hope you are getting to keep it for yourself. I've made many shawls and still need to make one to keep!


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

shirleyrothery said:


> Truly beautiful. I love the colour. I know from experience what a pain dropping a stitch in this kind of work can be. I had a similar experience when I made a shawl for my great granddaughter earlier this year. After that I put in a life line every two pattern repeats.
> 
> Thank you for sharing.


What is a life line?


----------



## JuDyAEd (Jan 26, 2015)

So lovely! One of the best that I have seen made on KM.


----------



## shirleyrothery (Dec 22, 2012)

KarlaHW said:


> What is a life line?


Diana Sullivan demonstrates here:





Hope this helps. If not, go to search at the top of the page and put in lifeline. There are lots.


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

Just beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

Your shawl is lovely! I love the color and it turned out perfect! But then I love anything and everything that is lace.


----------



## Ritaweijers (Mar 30, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Gorgeous! Well worth the time and effort. I'm sure you'll get lots of use from this. Wonderful color, too.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Gorgeous......


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

Beautiful!! :thumbup:


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

That is gorgeous and so beautifully done! I love all the things Mar Heck comes up with. And as for lifelines, yes, I'm a firm believer in them ... after several times of thinking "Oh, I don't need that." and then almost ready to cry as I had to rip something out. 

I rather like the logs for display! 

Marge


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow!! That is simply gorgeous!


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Beautiful Shawl.


----------



## MarHeck (Jan 21, 2011)

I loved reading all the positive comments. The pink is so scrumptious and she did such a fabulous job. I hope this is legal----if not, plz delete. You can purchase the pattern on my blog: http://marzipanknits.blogspot.com/


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks I just came to tell them and you beat me to it. yeah.


MarHeck said:


> I loved reading all the positive comments. The pink is so scrumptious and she did such a fabulous job. I hope this is legal----if not, plz delete. You can purchase the pattern on my blog: http://marzipanknits.blogspot.com/


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

janeknits2 said:


> Very lovely work! Are these the lace patterns from Stitch World III? I stayed with a 940 and the lace patterns are not quite the same.


Hi Jane,

I knit this shawl right after I got that issue of Knitwords. I emailed Mary Ann Oger, and she gave me an alternate to the 970 lace pattern and the stitch pattern for the border. Unfortunately, I can't find my notes right now.

You could find the lace pattern in StitchWorld III and use DAK or manually enter the pattern into your KM. 
Here is the link to StitchWorld III on Machine Knitting ETC site: http://machineknittingetc.com/brother-stitchworld-iii-pattern-book.html


----------



## janeknits2 (Feb 20, 2015)

Thank You! Funny as I was just going to post this. In Knitwords, Mar gave the number of the lace pattern (142) in the original Stitchword, but no alternative for the outstanding edge from III. Finding it online to input is great -- that edging makes the shawl really standout. I am crochet impaired so who knows...


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

This shawl is so beautiful, I really would like to try my hand at it. but just read it is for a brother machine can it not be done on a Singer- Studio 360 with lace carriage.?


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

This is just beautiful colour and all, great work.


----------



## janeknits2 (Feb 20, 2015)

In the #32 Spring 2005 of Knitwords, Mary Anne Oger has 
'translated' the pattern to a Silver Reed version - page 6. She has use a different lace pattern for the body of the shawl, and the edge pattern is just a tiny bit different, but very close.


----------



## Rugmani (May 29, 2014)

Beautiful work and colour.


----------



## Kindia (Jun 17, 2015)

How beautiful - and amazing it was made on a machine. Nice work.


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

I want to thank everyone for their kind remarks. I am humbled as there are so many very accomplished machine knitters on this forum. But seeing so many exceptional knits on KP made me want to do better! We have a tool that helps us to see our results sooner than hand knitting.(And yes, I am a hand knitter as well.) But I have to say - no less challenging and maybe even more so. How many times have we machine knitters just wanted to call it quits??? But knowing that once we make this machine "listen to us" we know the satisfaction of seeing beautiful garments that we wouldn't have tackled if we only hand knitted. 

Anyway, thank you all. I encourage you all to challenge yourself to make something that you've wanted to do but think it's over your head!! You can do it!!

Linda


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

That shawl is breathtaking!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Awesome knitting and gorgeous shawl &#128525;


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Stunning, Sharron


----------



## HKelley350 (Mar 1, 2015)

Can I bring my Brother KH260E and sit next to you and learn just how to do this??? You ladies are so very talented and creative. How I want to improve my machine knitting skill. This is such lovely work. You and Ann need to hold classes!


----------

